# recipes



## jaglx (Dec 4, 2007)

*Dandelion Wine*

http://altnature.com/library/herbal.htm

What a coincidence, I just recently found a site with a Medicinal Herb Gallery Plant List. I came across Dandelion, and was amazed at all the uses of this flower. (From removing warts, to making wine and even being edible) I would like to start making some diffrent wines/meads. I came here to see if any one has tried Dandelion wine, when I seen your post. I even ate a Dandelion to try it.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

The more dandelion the better. It's amazing how much picking goes into making 5 gallons on flowers (or however much your recipe calls for). DON'T SKIMP! Jack Keller's site and a number of other sources will have recipes for dandelion wine, which can be easily adapted to a mead recipe using honey as the sugar source. Make up a must to the gravity directed in the wine recipe, get through primary, and add the flowers in a straining bag. For even MORE work (but a better flavor) remove the green leaves from the flowers, which can lend a bitterness as well as the chlorophylly taste from any greenery.


----------

